

Psychological Pitfalls And Lessons of A Designer-Founder - SimonDawlat
http://www.azarask.in/blog/post/psychological-pitfalls-and-lessons-of-a-designer-founder

======
ArekDymalski
This post is a must-read for any technical founder - not just the designers.
The advice is great, of course assuming you were able to hire people good
enough to delegate and focus on leadership/management.

